# Can pigeon be constipated ?



## needo19 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi all ,

Its might sound a very funny question to ask but one I have 2 pairs , one of them is fantails and the second one is roller pair.Fantails poop very big where my roller female has hard time to pass poop , its looks like that she has to push hard to pass it and she moves back wards to poop.
I am very worried .

Please help


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*pigeon poop*

howdy,-my pigeons spin around and back up like a dump truck and poop,,those who nest may not poop all night so they really put out a poop when they get up to eat,-that given i have not seen constipation unless your piggi,s are not drinking sufficient water..??--there is alot that one can learn about poops--check the library on pigeon talk,and become a connoisseur of good poops/health related issues.--sincerely james waller--


----------



## 9toes (Apr 4, 2012)

jameswaller said:


> howdy,-my pigeons spin around and back up like a dump truck and poop,,those who nest may not poop all night so they really put out a poop when they get up to eat,-that given i have not seen constipation unless your piggi,s are not drinking sufficient water..??--there is alot that one can learn about poops--check the library on pigeon talk,and become a connoisseur of good poops/health related issues.--sincerely james waller--


Do you have a link for the pigeon poop info?


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

I know they can be egg bound.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if they eat too much grit sometimes it is hard to pass as the droppings get thick with it.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*poop-link*



9toes said:


> Do you have a link for the pigeon poop info?


would seem i googled all about poop,i believe thats all you would have to do ,,-i will do some digging if you can,t find any info..sincerely james waller--spiegal pigeons,,and j.ambrose,,my memory is not current,,i suffer from old timerz


----------

